# 1.8t map sensor pin out?



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an 01 audi a4 the wires for the map sensor got pulled out< so i got a new connector and pig tail but the wire colors arent the same.. i need to know what goes where> thanks -pat
new pig tail has:
1.light blue/orange
2. none
3.purple/green
4.purple/ grey
existing wires on my 01 audi a4 are: 
black, white/black, blue/grey...
I dont have a bently yet for this year car.. any help would be much appreciated!!!!!!!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

anyone??


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: 1.8t map sensor pin out? (Pats16vGTI)*

do you not have the original map sensor any longer?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t map sensor pin out? (Pats16vGTI)*

Pat,
What are you trying to do?


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t map sensor pin out? (killa)*

The wires for the map sensor got pulled out of the connector for the map sensor. I need to know what pins they originally went to on the map sensor connector... I don't have the ability to repin the original connector, so I sourced a used connector with a 6" pigtail, I was going to splice the original wires onto the new connector, but the wires aren't the same colors soooo...
I need to know what pins the existing black, white/black, blue/grey wires on my 01 audi a4 went to originally

make sense?


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

My friends on the hardcore forums helped me out.. in case anyone else searches for this here is the answer
pin 1 == GND
pin 2 == Not used
pin 3 == +5v
pin 4 == signal 0-5v
blk: gnd : pin1
wht/blk :+5v : pin3
blue/gray : signal0-5v : pin4


----------

